# Don Chaney fired



## NYKBaller (Oct 29, 2003)

Mike Fratello hired


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Crazy how fast this went down. You knew Chaney was a deadman walking, but for me I am wondering will Fratello run that same ****ty offense that he was running in Cleveland with the milk the shot clock type of game. 

I wonder if Fratello can get them over the hump.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> Crazy how fast this went down. You knew Chaney was a deadman walking, but for me I am wondering will Fratello run that same ****ty offense that he was running in Cleveland with the milk the shot clock type of game.
> 
> I wonder if Fratello can get them over the hump.


I'm not a fan of either. They could have found better. Hopefully its just till the end of the season


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

Damn it. Who will I watch on TNT now? Marv is gonna have to talk to himself.


----------



## ElevatorMan (Jan 8, 2004)

haha..just yesterday on david letterman Isaih Thomaas said when asked if Chaney will be fired he said all i know is that we have to give him a chance and let the team play through it... lol..... what a load of sh*t but i guess he couldn't say anything on national TV without chaney knowing first... anyways Fertello will be a good coach for you guys... it will give Marbury a first opportunity to connect with a coach...should be great for new york


----------



## Tetsujin (May 7, 2003)

As I understand it, Fratello will not be named until after the game this evening with the Magic. Therefore, Chaney will be coaching the Knicks for the final time tonight.

Interesting how Thomas is gathering people with ties to the New York area (i.e. Fratello - Hackensack, NJ and Marbury - Coney Island, NY) in his search to develope pride in the Knicks.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Tetsujin</b>!
> As I understand it, Fratello will not be named until after the game this evening with the Magic. Therefore, Chaney will be coaching the Knicks for the final time tonight.
> 
> Interesting how Thomas is gathering people with ties to the New York area (i.e. Fratello - Hackensack, NJ and Marbury - Coney Island, NY) in his search to develope pride in the Knicks.


I think it's a predictable tactic for a first time GM. I like the Starbury move, but I'm not sure about Fratello.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

I don't know if fratello will work out, but Chaney definitely need to go.


----------



## Tetsujin (May 7, 2003)

Let's not forget that Fratello did coach Dominique Wilkins in his prime and he didn't seem retard his game any.

I think Fratello was a good choice.


----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>ToddMacCulloch11</b>!
> I don't know if fratello will work out, but Chaney definitely need to go.


That's fo'sho.


----------



## hatnlvr (Aug 14, 2003)

Fratello will return to the Knicks what they have been missing since JVG left.

*DEFENSE!!!!!!!* 

Let's face it this has been a long time coming, Chaney should have never gotten past his interim status.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

very very true..this team is lacking Defensive intensity,and Chaney really never earned that extension


----------



## chapi (Apr 4, 2003)

finally


----------



## hatnlvr (Aug 14, 2003)

Well Chaney has never been known as a defensive minded coach but I just feel he was way to undeciplined with the players.

The team lacked desire, intensity and commitment which are the coaches responsibility to bring out. He maybe a players coach but that just makes him a good assistant not a good leader.


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

Here's a better question.

Who leaked the story of Chaney's demise?

How exactly is he supposed to coach knowing he's already been fired?

How does the story help the Knicks chance at winning?

Is this game a home game? If it is, then I think I have the answer to the question.

In a move of utter unprofessionalism, Thomas leaked this move so the fans could get the final word on their coach as they chant "Fire Chaney" throughout the game, and love Isiah even more than they already do.

Just because moves are popular with fans, doesn't mean they're the best move. The fans vehemently opposed Jackie Robinson playing in the major leagues, and 15 of the 16 owners were against letting ****** play in MLB.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

there goes the heat's best tv analyst


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

we both know Isiah is the master manipulator...and i think hes tight with that worm Vesey..


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

if i was Don chaney i would try to get the team to murder orlando by 40 just to make isaiah a little nervous about firing him...

of course that wont happen cause don's an idiot.

and i like Fratello. hopefully he can turn this mess around


----------



## bballer27 (Aug 21, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>ToddMacCulloch11</b>!
> I don't know if fratello will work out, but Chaney definitely need to go.



i agree chaney is'nt a very good coach


----------

